# Sad day...



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Lost one of my best buddies today. Her name is Star and she burned too brightly. We rescued her from a family that meant well, but couldn't handle her and she spent almost all of her time leashed to a doorknob. She got sick 3 or 4 weeks ago. Her blood would not clot. Dobermans are prone to a clotting condition, but she tested negative. Couldn't figure it out, but it looked like she was rebounding. This morning she was clearly in distress. Brought her to the animal hospital and few hours later we got a call that she went into cardiac arrest and they couldn't revive her. Gonna really miss this girl!


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know the feeling 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

My condolences to you and yours. I know what I felt when I lost my Chloe, I'd imagine you feel much the same. It hurts...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Only a dog owner knows the love of a true friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss . I lost my Doberman also .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Dang man .. I am sorry about that .. they become part of our family and we outlive them .. just remember the cool memories my friend

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

So sorry, know the feeling of losing a friend and family member. As Joey says focus on the good times and the joy she brought into this world.

She really was a beauty


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Most of the time they rescue us. So sorry brother. 
Old age is one thing but when they go early and suddenly, it's really hard.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My heartfelt condolences


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

so very sorry for your loss,Our Prayers and Positive thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

It is indeed a sad day. My condolences.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you all for your kind words and condolences! I've had dogs my whole life. Usually 2 or 3 at a time. I believe at last count 14 dogs have called my home theirs. Lost a lot of friends and number 14 hurts just as bad as number 1. Maybe even more, because as we get older, I think we appreciate a dog's companionship even more. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I think the best phrase I saw was they are not with us for the whole of our life, but we are for the whole of theirs.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear of her passing.


----------

